# What do you guys think?



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's one with transparent corners:



























Here's the .PSD if anyone wants to tinker with it further..
http://www.multiupload.com/ZAK82QRDXD

Free to use by anyone ..































Free To Use










Free to use 










Free To Use 










Free to use 










Free To Use 



















Free to use 

Here's a 2nd Version:










Free for anyone to use 

Here's a 3rd Version:










Free for anyone to use 










Free for anyone to use


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Haha, very well done.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Try to make the picture even more wider :thumbsup:




I'm such a jerk..


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Dan0 said:


> Try to make the picture even more wider :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you referring to Bisping's picture or the sig's dimensions?


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Bisping's picture.

It's stretched out; makes the sig look silly


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Dan0 said:


> Bisping's picture.
> 
> It's stretched out; makes the sig look silly


got it.. .. i'll try and remake another version with the render not so stretched out..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

hold control when dragging a picture smaller it mintains the proportions, and Dan0 try to be a little nicier that first comment,I honestly considered negging it.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Toxic said:


> hold control when dragging a picture smaller it mintains the proportions


*+ 1*

got it.. still learning.. but never realized how much i enjoy playing with Photoshop/Art .. i guess you can say im addicted ..

as for Dan0's comment.. it's all good... atleast now i know


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm usually nicer, but I am in a David Fincher type of mood today. 
Sorry.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Not bad.

Just so you know, though, the max sig limit on the forum is 420 x 220. So for anyone to use your sigs, you would have to size them down or create them at that size, not 500pxl.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

M.C said:


> Not bad.
> 
> Just so you know, though, the max sig limit on the forum is 420 x 220. So for anyone to use your sigs, you would have to size them down or create them at that size, not 500pxl.



awww.. i see..
i was using 500x100 because in my Control Panel it says:


> Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 500 by 100 pixels or 19.5 KB (whichever is smaller).


weird.. but thanks for the compliment.. resizing shouldn't be too hard .. but i was wondering how some people were able to use different dimensions in their sig .. 

Thanks for the tip


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Most people use www.tinypic.com - upload their image, then paste the img code into their sig box in the CP.

To see the sig rules, you can click the link in my sig that says "Signature rules", and can get more info. 

You should consider entering the graphics competitions that are run. I'm not sure if you've seen them, but check in the sticky section at the top of the graphics showroom and if you see SOTM or Graphics Competition, etc, click it and enter.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

M.C said:


> Most people use www.tinypic.com - upload their image, then paste the img code into their sig box in the CP.
> 
> To see the sig rules, you can click the link in my sig that says "Signature rules", and can get more info.
> 
> You should consider entering the graphics competitions that are run. I'm not sure if you've seen them, but check in the sticky section at the top of the graphics showroom and if you see SOTM or Graphics Competition, etc, click it and enter.



*+ 1*

Got it .. you should consider changing the sig dimensions in Control Panel also.. so people don't accidentally violate the rule.. 













As for the competition.. i appreciate it... but im not delusional.. im just beginning to get the hang of Photoshop and all it's functions ..


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

RudeBoySes said:


> Free For Anyone To Use
> 
> *F.Y.I*
> One of my all-time favorite fighter! He is the true champ.. Fedor has been ducking this guy for years .. lol


You got talent kid/man!

Imagination + creativity.

But, like Toxic advised you regarding another sig (i believe it was a Bisping sig)...when you resize the image of the fighter you are using in your sigs, make sure to reduce the pic uniformly by holding "shift" on your keyboard. Thus, the image looks more natural, properly portioned and prevents squishing.

Just my 2 cents.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## ragewear (Nov 1, 2010)

that looks really good


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Maybe i'm stupid but, what does the S ES mean? Anyway, it looks cool.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

ragewear said:


> that looks really good


thanks man.. it's a simple design.. that's my first attempt at animation.. 

Here's the .PSD if you're interested in seeing how it's done.. you'll need Photoshop to open it:
http://www.multiupload.com/D4I49389MT




Rauno said:


> Maybe i'm stupid but, what does the S ES mean? Anyway, it looks cool.


Im an 'ex' bedroom DJ .. and that was my DJ Name.. i also used to do a bit of Graffiti and that was my tag as well . . 'ses' is an underground slang for Weed .. most notably used by Rob Base & DJ EZ Rock in their song "It takes two" .. 

'Rude Boy' is used by Jamaicans .. it's a slang for bad boy/the hypest/the coolest.. etc ..

'Rude Boy' is used with DJs to signify the DJ is good .. mostly used in the Drum & Bass scene .. 

That's an in-depth explanation for my Username


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Bedroom DJ? i like the sound of that.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Bedroom DJ? i like the sound of that.


yea.. i spin records as a hobby.. 'Bedroom DJ' is opposite of 'Superstar DJ' ..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Good stuff! I merged your threads together so it would save some space in the main section and all of your sigs are in here now. :thumbsup:


----------



## TLaude (Nov 2, 2010)

RudeBoySes said:


>


I like the concept you got here. A couple things that caught my eye:

1 - The white text "Ultimate Fighting Championship" is *VERY* tough to read. Took my a few glances to figure out what it actually said.

2 - Seems a bit fuzzy. Now, that could very well be my monitor, so take it with a grain of salt haha

If it is my monitor, ignore the rest of my post lol.

I would try sharpening the entire image to bring out a bit more detail (especially the belt and the threads on the uniform). And as I said in #1, maybe put a darker shadow/border around the text to make it "pop" on the white background.


Just my .02


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Good stuff! I merged your threads together so it would save some space in the main section and all of your sigs are in here now. :thumbsup:


Thanks for consolidating my posts.. i was trying to delete all of them because i created a 'Portfolio' post .. but this works too.. i also did not want to waste/create additional posts when not needed/required 




TLaude said:


> I like the concept you got here. A couple things that caught my eye:
> 
> 1 - The white text "Ultimate Fighting Championship" is *VERY* tough to read. Took my a few glances to figure out what it actually said.
> 
> ...


Honestly.. i am very embarrassed about this flyer.. this was before i ran into Toxic's Tutorial.. i was so stoked about Silva vs. Belfort.. that i cluelessly created this ..  i appreciate your input.. but i have already deleted this template.. too ashamed .. lol


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I like a lot of the ideas you have with your sigs but the disproportionate fighter images kind of kills most of em.

You seem to have good skills creating backgrounds (I really like the Lytle one), which is always a challenge (and one of the harder things in my opinion) when creating a sig so you're definitely off to a good start, just get the proportions right on your images and those will be awesome. Dont try to make the image fit the sig, make the sig fit the image. Starting with a good, high quality and good lighting picture is the best advice I can give you; It'll make your life soo much easier.

You seem to be mixing it up as well, which is awesome and something a lot of experienced graphic artists dont do enough. You're off to a great start and I look forward to seeing what you can put out in the future.


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

pliff said:


> I like a lot of the ideas you have with your sigs but the disproportionate fighter images kind of kills most of em.
> 
> You seem to have good skills creating backgrounds (I really like the Lytle one), which is always a challenge (and one of the harder things in my opinion) when creating a sig so you're definitely off to a good start, just get the proportions right on your images and those will be awesome. Dont try to make the image fit the sig, make the sig fit the image. Starting with a good, high quality and good lighting picture is the best advice I can give you; It'll make your life soo much easier.
> 
> You seem to be mixing it up as well, which is awesome and something a lot of experienced graphic artists dont do enough. You're off to a great start and I look forward to seeing what you can put out in the future.



*+ 1*

Excellent Analysis ! Advice i can truly take to heart and learn from .. i appreciate the time and patience


----------

